# BATTLE OF THE IMPORTS - SEASON FINALE 10/31/04 - BAKERSFIELD, CA



## BOTI (Apr 20, 2004)

On Sunday, October 31st, 2004, the Battle of the Imports returns to Bakersfield, CA for it's 2004 season finale event. Racers from all over will be converging at Famoso Raceway to try and break existing records and set new ones for the 2005 season. 

Current P/S record holder Charles Madrid will be defending his Pro-Street E.T. and M.P.H. record from racers such as Bisi Ezerioha, Signal Auto, Danny Tran, Dan Sharma and others. Can you see a Bisi versus Skunk2 rematch?

Current P/I record holder Stephanie Eggum will be defending her M.P.H. record against racers such as Ricky Dela Cruz, Eric Del Rosario, Karl Martin and others. 

We can't forget the Street-Classes. Will current S/P record holder Sal Salceda break into the 10's back at home?

Intense drag racing action complimented by the Import Racer! Magazine carshow. Close to 70-awards will be handed out to the "Best of the Best". The Church's Automotive Dyno Day, the Finestwomen.com Bikini Competition hosted by Felicia Tang, an interactive vendor village, live performances, live DJ's, 2005 model search, free giveaways and much more. All happening in one action packed day.

Complete schedule available at the following link: EVENT SCHEDULE


----------

